# Festplattengrösse



## cccp (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine 80 GB Festplatte (SATA) im Dell Optiplex GX620 mit einer grösseren auswechseln. Bis zu welcher Festplattengrösse schafft das der Rechner. Gibt es Einschränkungen****?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

kommt auf das Mainboard drauf an, aber bis zu 2 TB können über den MBR verwaltet werden (was wichtig ist, wenn das Betriebssystem auf dieser Platte ist!).

Gruß
BK


----------

